# Besame Mucho im Oktober



## fez (13. September 2004)

Marc aus Freiburg hat angeregt im Oktober ihm/ihnen Besame Mucho vorzustellen. 
(Ich feile übrigens noch an einer Extended Version + Northern-Soul-Einlagen a la Bad Dürkheim...)

Da liesse sich doch ein schönes Nord-Süd-FR-Herbsttreffen daraus machen, oder ? 
Folgende Daten spuckt mein Terminkalender als momentan noch frei heraus:

2.10. Nachmittags oder 3.10.

17.10 

30.10. Nachmittags oder 31. Oktober


Der Trail wird übrigens bei jedem Wetter befahren >>


----------



## marc (13. September 2004)

Da bin ich dabei! Wer ist marc    
Hab grad dem Matz den Link geschickt wann er denn Zeit hat. Aber das wenn auch leicht verwackelte Bild (soll wohl die Action erhöhen  ) sieht schonmal lecker aus. Bin mal gespannt  

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. September 2004)

das verwackelte ist hauptsächlich der rauschende Regen... fast...


----------



## Matz (13. September 2004)

Hm, leider kann ich an keinem der Termine. Aber wenn er bei jedem Wetter befahren werden kann, dann könnten wir ihn doch auch in den November verschieben? Is nur ein Vorschlag. Am 17.10 bin ich schon mit'm Radl unterwegs, du übrigends auch Marc, und am 30. 31. bin ich in München.
Ich schlag einfach mal den 6.-7.11. oder 13.-14.11. vor.

Gruß
Matz


----------



## fez (13. September 2004)

Von mir aus.

Ein goldener Oktobertag wäre zwar schön gewesen - aber der technische Anspruch steigt bei Dauerschiffe natürlich, sonst wirds noch zu leicht das Ganze... ;-)


----------



## marc (13. September 2004)

Oktober geht, fez.  Matz hat den Monat verwechselt  
Oktober geht klar, und ich denke der 17.10 ist soweit ok  
Matz ist noch ein bisschen "weg" weils am Samstag in Wildbad richtig gut lief    und ich diesmal den "...friss Staub" gemacht habe   
Aber nette Aufnahmen mit der Helm/Bike - Kamera gabs   

Gruß Marc


----------



## Wooly (14. September 2004)

um den ganzen Grünschnäbeln hier im Forum mal kurz eine Vorstellung davon zu geben, wie heroisch die Anfangstage der northern lights waren und welch Legenden damals die Schwarzwaldhöhen bezwangen, hier ein Bild aus den absoluten Besame Mucho Anfangstagen ... 






Insider und alte Recken werden sich begeistert errinnern .... das Bass ... die Psylo ... der gelbe Sattel ... *DIE UNTERHOSEN* ... ich bin immer noch ganz ergriffen ob dieses historischen Photodokuments, das ich auf meiner Festplatte fand ... seufz


----------



## marc (14. September 2004)

Deswegen ist der Trail wohl recht schwierig weil man mit einem Auge immer an der Laufmasche des Rudelführers hängenbleibt    

Gruß Marc


----------



## fez (14. September 2004)

ja die guten alten PATAGONIA-Unterhosen... Hängen jetzt übrigens in der Mountainbike Hall of Fame, direkt neben dem ersten Ritchey-Rahmen !


----------



## marc (14. September 2004)

ich kann, wenn das Treffen unter dem Motto: "good ol´days" stattfindet, auch noch einiges beitragen. Scott Helm von 1991. Retro Lyrca Hosen in der Farbkombination: "Schmeißmichweg" und Lenkerhörnchen Modell "Zwölfender der nordbayrischen Alpenregion"   

Ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon drauf und bin mal gespannt ein paar NL biker
kennen zu lernen. 

Gruß Marc

PS. fez: ich wart allerdings noch auf deinen Besuch auf unserer BMX Bahn und der NL Erstbefahrung des Northshore. Am 25.9 bin ich aufsichtstechnisch da....


----------



## Wooly (14. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich feile übrigens noch an einer Extended Version + Northern-Soul-Einlagen a la Bad Dürkheim...)




an der Stelle, wo wir normalerweise auf dem Forstweg wieder bergauf fahren, um zum Teufelsloch zu kommen, kann man inzwischen links die blaue Raute weiterfahren, ist ein paar Kilometer Richtung Gernsbach noch ein wunderschöner Singletrail.

Vielleicht fahre ich da die Woche noch mal lang, dann mache ich ein paar E
Erkundungsphotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. September 2004)

sorry - aber das ist schon lange so... Man kommt dann direkt über Lautenbach bei der keinen Kapelle raus. 

Die Kombi Jägerpfad und Besame Mucho habe ich auch schon durchgespielt, aber irgendwie wird nichts richtiges draus. 
Möchte mir jetzt mal einen anderen Ansatz testen: über oberes Gaistal - Skihang runter jumpen - singletarilig in Richtung Dobel - Singletrails auf Rückseite Richtung Eyachtal runter (hab vor Urzeiten dort mal was hübsches gefahren) - wieder hoch aufn Grat Richtung Langmahtskopf (Fortsetzung des Teufelsmühletrails auf Grat...?) - vor zum Trail zur Teufelsmühle - Besame Mucho - am Trail nach der Strasse zur Plotzsägmühle bauliche Veränderungen a la Bad Dürkheim Soultrail. So hätte man noch mehr FR-Meter integriert. Auch das Wildbader Wegle runter zum Parkplatz des Skiheimes oberes Gaistal würde ich gerne integrieren, aberirgendwie klappt das auch nicht so richtig...


----------



## Triple F (14. September 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei!
Ganz sicher...


----------



## Wooly (14. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> sorry - aber das ist schon lange so... Man kommt dann direkt über Lautenbach bei der keinen Kapelle raus.



ja man lernt nie aus ... ich kannte ihn nur weiter unten    wenn der termin der 17. wäre komme ich vielleicht auch mit, Jutta sagt bis dahin muß sie mich eh mal wieder aus dem Haus jagen, Julius hin oder her


----------



## fez (14. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ja man lernt nie aus


Man kann selbst von Dümmsten noch was lernen...


----------



## specialist (14. September 2004)

Ich wäre da auch gerne mit von der Partie, muß aber noch warten welcher Termin sich herauskristallisiert um definitiv zusagen zu können.
Also warte ich noch bisschen ab  

specialist


----------



## nils (14. September 2004)

Klingt ja mal sehr lecker! Termintechnisch bin ich flexibel und wenn nix grobes dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei!
Nur wird mein neuer Untersatz wohl bis dahin noch nicht fertig sein und ob das Scott (bzw. der Rahmen) da noch lebt weiß ich nicht genau. In dem Fall nehm ich wohl das kleine Schwarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte mir jetzt mal einen anderen Ansatz testen: über oberes Gaistal - Skihang runter jumpen - singletarilig in Richtung Dobel - Singletrails auf Rückseite Richtung Eyachtal runter (hab vor Urzeiten dort mal was hübsches gefahren) - wieder hoch aufn Grat Richtung Langmahtskopf (Fortsetzung des Teufelsmühletrails auf Grat...?) - vor zum Trail zur Teufelsmühle - Besame Mucho - am Trail nach der Strasse zur Plotzsägmühle bauliche Veränderungen a la Bad Dürkheim Soultrail



by the way ... wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Sondierungsfahrt ?


----------



## eL (15. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> by the way ... wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Sondierungsfahrt ?


 nix da!!! du kommst schön mit den N.U.L.L. (northernUltraLightsLuschen) mit und strampelst deine plauze ab   

eL


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> by the way ... wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Sondierungsfahrt ?


habe ich auch vor!
Allerdings sind wir uns noch nicht sicher ob wir am WE nicht den oberen Neckar bei Rottenburg beschippern sollen. Das hängt auch vom Wetter ab - bei familienfreundlich brontalen Sonnenschein werde ich paddeln gehen mit den Damen. 

>> Falls das Wetter aber gemässigt bis superschlecht sein sollte wird geradelt.


----------



## Froschel (15. September 2004)

werd auf jeden Fall auch dabei sein. Wenn wir ne Retrorunde machen werd ich ausnahmsweise meinen Wertkauf-Kulthelm anziehen, aber nur wenn Fezini seine blauen U-Höschen draufzieht.




@Fezini: werd am Samstag bißchen Paddeln gehn. Lust mitzukommen ?




-


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> werd am Samstag bißchen Paddeln gehn. Lust mitzukommen ?


Grosse !!! Aber erst Nachmittags. Wohin ?


----------



## specialist (15. September 2004)

Jetzt sagt mal, ist der 17. Oktober fix- das wäre nämlich eher schlecht für mich   

specialist


----------



## Froschel (15. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Grosse !!! Aber erst Nachmittags. Wohin ?




entweder Baggäsee zum Kenterrolle usw. üben, oder Altrheinarm bei Rappenwörth um das Rheingold zu suchen.
Nachmittag würde bei mir auch besser passen.


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

plädiere für rappenwörth - mal schauen wie ich mit meinen Kreuzer solo da zurechtkomme. Obwohl, muss man da weit gegen die Strömung paddeln ?

egal - was uns nicht tötet macht uns härter und zur Not habe ich ja auch meinen Bootskarren.

allerdings gehe ich auch gerne an den Baggersee, würde dann den Grötzinger vorschlagen


----------



## Wooly (15. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> plädiere für rappenwörth - mal schauen wie ich mit meinen Kreuzer solo da zurechtkomme.



wie wäre es denn, wenn du dir einen erfahrenen Altpaddler aus baden-Baden vorne in deinen Kanadier setzt ...


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

voll schwul obercool !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (15. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> nix da!!! du kommst schön mit den N.U.L.L. (northernUltraLightsLuschen) mit und strampelst deine plauze ab



näää ... Hohloh Richtung Freudenstadt (alte Weinstraße) ... das ist ja wohl eine der langweiligsten Strecken im ganzen Nordschwarzwald. Da bekomme ich Pickel !!!


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

Hohloh Richtung Freudenstadt (alte Weinstraße) :kotz:


----------



## Froschel (15. September 2004)

Hohloh Richtung Freudenstadt .........da sterben die Leute vor Langeweile reihenweise.....


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

deftiges Trailgehabe in Reinkultur


----------



## grobis (15. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Hohloh Richtung Freudenstadt .........da sterben die Leute vor Langeweile reihenweise.....



na dann hat der blödsinn hier ja bald ein ende.   

gruss grobis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> by the way ... wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Sondierungsfahrt ?




Fährt da denn jetzt jemand am Sonntag sondieren?

Möchte Vormittags ein paar Freunde beim Marathon verbal ein wenig anschubsen und dann nachmittags a bisserl radln - aber bitte, pssst, nix den Joycity-Langstrecken-Renneseln verraten (dass ich mich da klammheimlich ausklinke) ...


----------



## Yvoxl (16. September 2004)

so so Herrr Schwarspecht, heimlich ausklinken...Was soll ich dazu sagen ?
Ich fahre den Buben mal entgegen und hoffe, ich werde sie auf der "langweiligen" Autobahn irgendwo finden.

Ciao

Yvoxl


----------



## Yvoxl (16. September 2004)

Nun habe ich noch was für die mutigen Herren, die nicht vor Langeweile sterben wollen, oder gar noch schlimmer, Pickel im Gesicht bekommen wollen.
Am Sonntag, den 19.09.04 eröffnet in der Nähe von uns ein Mountain-Bike-Fun-Trail-Parcours. Es gibt vier Parcours-Strecken. In  Bad-Rippoldsau   veranstaltet der Skiclub um 14.00 Uhr ein Eröffnungsrennen. Eine Mannschaft besteht aus 3 Fahrern. Anmelden kann man sich bis zum 19.09.04 unter 07440/1066
Vielleicht ist dies was für euch ?


Lieber Gruß

Yvoxl


----------



## fez (16. September 2004)

wird wohl nix werden denn ich möchte gerne vormittags starten. So früh halt eben Meister Wühli mitmacht.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (16. September 2004)

werd am Sonntag mal endlich wieder in der Pfalz wildern, nachdem ich die letzten 2Wochenenden im Nordschwawa war. Wenn der Herr Schwarzspecht oder sonst jemand gelüste verspürt sich dem anzuschließen könnte man einer  erneuten Fraktionenspaltung hinwirken.




-


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. September 2004)

@ fez
Schreibts trotzdem 'rein - vielleicht klappts bei mir dann doch noch ...


----------



## Froschel (16. September 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich noch was für die mutigen Herren, die nicht vor Langeweile sterben wollen, oder gar noch schlimmer, Pickel im Gesicht bekommen wollen.
> Am Sonntag, den 19.09.04 eröffnet in der Nähe von uns ein Mountain-Bike-Fun-Trail-Parcours. Es gibt vier Parcours-Strecken. In  Bad-Rippoldsau   veranstaltet der Skiclub um 14.00 Uhr ein Eröffnungsrennen. Eine Mannschaft besteht aus 3 Fahrern. Anmelden kann man sich bis zum 19.09.04 unter 07440/1066
> Vielleicht ist dies was für euch ?
> 
> ...



müßt ihr dann gleich mal probefahren und einen Bewertungsbericht abgeben(sowas ist die beste Methode gegen Pickel und ungewolltes dahinscheiden).
Ist der Parcour dann später auch für nicht Vereinler zugänglich ?




gruß Froschel
-


----------



## Wooly (16. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wird wohl nix werden denn ich möchte gerne vormittags starten. So früh halt eben Meister Wühli mitmacht.



Meister Wühli macht ab 10 Uhr mit wie immer.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> werd am Sonntag mal endlich wieder in der Pfalz wildern, nachdem ich die letzten 2Wochenenden im Nordschwawa war. Wenn der Herr Schwarzspecht oder sonst jemand gelüste verspürt sich dem anzuschließen könnte man einer  erneuten Fraktionenspaltung hinwirken.
> -



Doppelpost! Wann fährst du denn?


----------



## fez (16. September 2004)

10 uhr ist gebongt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (16. September 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Doppelpost! Wann fährst du denn?



10³² Uhr, vielleicht kommt ja der Rostbeulenstaub noch mit......


@wassermänner: wann sollä ma denn am SA Paddla .... 15.00 ?



-


----------



## fez (16. September 2004)

Treffpunkt 15.00 Parkoplatzo Rappenwörther Schwimmbad ?


----------



## Wooly (16. September 2004)

also ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

Freitag 17.09. 20.30 Uhr  Treffen Critisize wg. Lagebesprechnung, Geheimbünde & Lästern über Waldautobahnen

Samstag 18.09 15.00 Uhr  Rappenwörth Schwimmbad wg. Erkundung der Altrheinarme

Sonntag 19.09 10.00 Uhr  Treffpunkt Parkplatz oberes Gaistal zwecks Neuerkundung Besame Mucho Schlingeltrailvarianten


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. September 2004)

Ihr seid alle doof  !!!

Zum Saufen klappts, aber 'ne anständige Sonntagsnachmittagstour fahren, nee - dazu sind sich die Herrschaften zu fein!


----------



## Yvoxl (16. September 2004)

@Schwarzspecht

du wirst doch beim Bierchen trinken nicht beim Lästern über Waldautobahnen mitmachen   , oder ??? Die sind doch alle voll fies....

Salut

Yvoxl


----------



## Triple F (16. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
> 
> Sonntag 19.09 10.00 Uhr  Treffpunkt Parkplatz oberes Gaistal zwecks Neuerkundung Besame Mucho Schlingeltrailvarianten



Da danke ich mal...Hätte schon wieder den Faden verloren. Also am SO bin ich dabei. Evtl. können wir uns am Penny Markt in BHB treffen. 

Bin morgen zuerst in BWB, dann EVTL. bei Freunden in KA und werde somit EVTL. im Critisize vorbeischauen...
Triple F


----------



## fez (18. September 2004)

also: morgen 10.00 oberes Gaistal Skiheim


----------



## Wooly (19. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag 18.09 15.00 Uhr  Rappenwörth Schwimmbad wg. Erkundung der Altrheinarme



das war eine Scouterei dieses Wochenende ... erst am Samstag die Altrheinarme ...


----------



## Wooly (19. September 2004)

... und dann gleich der Streß am Sonntag beim Trailscouten. Trailzeit 10.19.09.04 trafen sich unsere drei Kombatanten am Parkplatz im oberen Gaistal, nachdem man kurz vorher an der Brücke am Kreisverkehr noch unsere "Langweilige Forstwege gen Freudenstadt" Fraktion beim Warten auf Cook & nkwd erblicken konnte, die aber taub waren und den schreienden Herrn Thiel nicht akustisch orten konnten ...

... anyway, hier das erste Bild des üblichen northern Lights Chaos, wie immer waren natürlich alle benzinsparend und umweltverträglich alle zusammen in einem Fiat Panda angereist ...







Die Räder gesattelt kurbelten wir gemütlich zum Sattel Richtung Langmahtskopf hoch. Leider erwies sich hier der auf der Karte eingezeichnete Trail, der rein optisch einiges versprach, als ein ziemlich zugewachsenes Sumpfloch, sozusagen eine Trailleiche. Nähere Nachforschungen ergaben, das hier ein mal ein schöner Weg gewesen sein muß, der aber durch Lothar & Baummaschinen zerstöhrt worden war und inzwischen teilweise komplett zugewachsen ist. Beim scouten wagten wir eine Teilbefahrung, die aber nicht von Erfolg gekrönt wurde und mit einem geordneten Rückzug endete ...   











auf dem etwas langweiligen Umgehungsstück Richtung Langmahtskopf wurden wir zuerst durch die immer wieder beindruckende Aussicht getröstet, dann fing Triple etwas an zu faseln von wegen eines netten Singletrails noch vor dem Langmahtskopf, mit dem man schön die Senke umgehen und so ... Fez und mir war so ein Weg allerdings nicht bekannt, insgeheim schoben wir die Bemerkungen doch eher in die Ecke "studentischer Drogenkonsum" ...

... solange, bis Triple in einen unscheinbaren Weg nach links abbog, der sich bald zu einem wunderschönen, verblockten aber doch smooth fahrbaren Singletrail mauserte ... da fährt man nun Jahre vorbei ... wir genossen den Trail, bis er direkt an der Hahnenfalzhütte endete.
















Am Langmahtskopf simulierte Fez einen kleinen Umwerferdefekt, der aber schnell behoben war, dies blieb übrigens heute die einzige technische Panne, Herr Triple wurde seine Rolle als NL Chefdesaster heute nicht gerecht und hatte außer einem (dazu noch dezent) knarzenden Tretlager nichts zu bieten ...   






Dann ging es weiter Richtung Teufelsmühle, auf dem wie immer genialen Plattenblockweg, wie immer ein Genuß ...





















anschließend, wie immer Besame Mucho und Teufelsloch, wo ich wieder einmal ein Dankesgebet gen Himmel schickte, das ich el & cook wenigstens das Teufelsloch erspart hatte, das wäre glaube ich nicht gutgegangen ...   ... außer einem sauber gelandeten Handstandüberschlag meinerseits wurde der trail auch einwandfrei bezwungen.





















Hier noch ein Bild Marke "Psychedelische Bilderzeignisse wg Belichtungsschwäche in Personalunion mit ungenügender Mitziehtechnik", enstanden kurz vor der Plozeckmühle ...







anschließend wurde wie immer der oberstgrimmige Diretissima-Anstieg zum Gaistal bezwungen, wo unsere helden schließlich wieder zu ihrem Fiat Panda zurückkehrten.

Weitere Photos, Tourdaten & Filme von Fez & Triple


P.S. Bernhard wie war es in der Pfalz ?


----------



## Triple F (19. September 2004)

Danke Marcus für die gelungene lyrische Darstellung des heutigen Ausrittes.

Für mich als "temporären" Besame Mucho-Neuling war das eine Vorstellung ganz nach meinem Gusto. Grandmaster W and the Furious Fez haben perfekt gescoutet. Auch der kleine "Manöver-Übung"-Abstecher samt Drogenkurier-Heli war imposant. 

Bilder kann ich erst in Freiburg uppen, aber auf Fezens Cam sollte auch noch der ein oder andere Schnappschuss zu finden sein.

Facts:
18,08 km // 2:02 h // 9,61 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> P.S. Bernhard wie war es in der Pfalz ?


Guxt du, Dr Rost antwortet:" .. ein neuer trail wurde entdeckt, ein weg, der allen wirklich trainierten die tränen in die augen treibt. Sollense kommen, die tränierten, wennse wollen (war halt uphilltechnisch schwer zu fahren)
Ansonsten im Gegensatz zu Euch gediegen gutes Wetter und `ne super Tour."
Bye Chicas


----------



## Wooly (20. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Sollense kommen, die tränierten, wennse wollen



meinst du wirklich ... der el hat in nem anderen Fred croissant gestanden, dass er Angst vor Steinen hat, und der Cook & nkwd fürchten sich fürchterlich vor Staub ... weis jetzt nicht ob das was wird ....


----------



## Flugrost (20. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du wirklich ... der el hat in nem anderen Fred croissant gestanden, dass er Angst vor Steinen hat, und der Cook & nkwd fürchten sich fürchterlich vor Staub ... weis jetzt nicht ob das was wird ....


Äl war mit großem Kettenblatt da, das Hörnchen lacht und schnauft (wie alle), Koch, russischer Geheimdienst und Spec. finden noie Herausforderungen und Lelle fährts sowiso hoch.(Puls bei 195683)  
Wir Beiden machen die " fabulous Plautzewech Show!".
warum habe ich dieses dämliche Grinsen im Gesicht?


----------



## Wooly (20. September 2004)

also deine nächlichen Weißherbstposts werden immer futuritischer ...


----------



## han (20. September 2004)

da ihr ja schon oft die Singertrails in der Pfalz unter eure fetten Stollen genomme habt würde ich mal gerne Besame Mucho ausprobieren. Wenn der Termin steht würde ich euch gerne begleiten

ciao


----------



## eL (20. September 2004)

fein fein 
da habt ihr also die ein oder andere abrisskante bezwungen und noch handstand geübt ;-)

Ich denke wir sollten euch an strategisch wichtigen stellen im Blackwood absetzen um dort für uns nach trails zu suchen.

weitermachen

eL


----------



## Wooly (20. September 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke wir sollten euch an strategisch wichtigen stellen im Blackwood absetzen um dort für uns nach trails zu suchen.



jeah !!! So eine Art Northern Lights Trail Schnelleinsatzbrigade !!!!

Hier sehen wir gerade Trailoberscout Fez, der zu einer Trailerkundung über dem Mummelsee abspringt. ONE TRAIL, ONE DUTY !!!!


----------



## fez (20. September 2004)

ese isse uns, die Noternlights, ein grosse Ehre Dir, eine ekte Italopfälzer, Besame Mucho zu zeigge ! Mir freien uns serr !!


----------



## han (21. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ese isse uns, die Noternlights, ein grosse Ehre Dir, eine ekte Italopfälzer, Besame Mucho zu zeigge ! Mir freien uns serr !!


komme gerade vom größten Weinfest auf de Weld > WuMa und bin begeister  > werde noch kräftisch trainiere im schoppe hebe um euch Badenzer nachfahre zu gönne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (21. September 2004)

Höchst umstrittenes Doping ! "Die Kinder mögen es auch und die Flasche ist praktisch!" Wenn das keine Argumente sind..







Wo sich in der Regel nicht einmal das gemeine Fußvolk hintraut, lassen die Northern Light die Reifen rollen (hier: Süd-Patagonien)







Düster, melancholes Tourenszenario







Harte Männer auf harten Pfaden (und weichen Rädern)







Auf diesem Bild haben wir eine Anouck samt dazugehörigen Chef versteckt.
Plattenweg Langmahtskopf - Teufelsmühle







Blick auf den Hohloh-Turm







Wie in Bordeaux: Kiefern, Sand, Soulflowfunk


----------



## fez (22. September 2004)

sind online unter singletrailz !


----------



## nils (3. Oktober 2004)

Wie schauts denn inzwischen mit der Planung aus?
Steht der 17.10. noch und gibt es eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung (wahlweise ein Stichwort füt map24.de)?
Fragen über Fragen... dafür könnte es evtl. sein, daß von Freiburg ein ganzer Haufen anrückt, um die Trails fachmännisch zu begutachten.


----------



## Matz (3. Oktober 2004)

@Nils
vielleicht können wir ja auch zuammen fahren!?! Dann braucht sich auch nur einer den Weg merken


----------



## nils (3. Oktober 2004)

Matz schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils
> vielleicht können wir ja auch zuammen fahren!?! Dann braucht sich auch nur einer den Weg merken



Jo, wäre nett. Hab vor kurzem Boris getroffen und wir hatten auch schon darüber gesprochen. Mit seiner Kiste als Bike-Wagen und noch einem weiteren Fahrer-Auto sollte genug Platz sein.


----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2004)

*Termin:* 17.10

*Uhrzeit:* sagt an wann ihr da sein wollt

*Treffpunkt: *
- Autobahnausfahrt Rastatt - links in Richtung Gernsbach
- *Treffpunkt* auf Parkplatz rechts am Ortseingang Rastatt / Rauental >> dort wo auf der Karte das Schildchen B 462 ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (4. Oktober 2004)

Oh Matz, stehts doch schon fest daß Du kannst. Prima  
Ich klär das noch mit dem Boris ab weil wir am Tag vorher nach Wildbad wollen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2004)

hängt ihr jetzt dauernd in Bad Wildbad rum oder was ? )
Falls ihr in Bad Wildbad übernachtet treffen wir uns aber taktisch klüger woanders...


----------



## marc (4. Oktober 2004)

wie gesagt mal sehn....ich red mit dem Boris was wir machen. Aber ich denke wir werden nicht übernachten  

Wildbad ist genial im momentanen Vergleich zu Todtnau weil einfach mehr Möglichkeiten    ...und Training ist immer gut, will mich ja bei Euch da nicht blamieren   

Gruß Marc


----------



## nobs (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle, da der 17.10. ein Sonntag ist, mein Schnupfen auf ein minnimum geschwunden, ich in der Woche eh Urlaub habe, die Renovierung bis Sonntag erledigt ist, kommt mir diese Abwechselung gerade recht, also Ich bin somit dabei, freu mich schon auf eine schöne Tour.


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2004)

Freut mich !


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo aus der Pfalz!

das klingt ja sehr [email protected]: hab eben die Wegbeschreibung entdeckt...
ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich mit von der Party sein - ich schau gleich mal nach, wie weit das
von Ludwigshafen aus ist, dann können wir auch ne Zeit ausmachen und die lang ersehnte Revanche
in eurem Revier kann stattfinden! Ich hör mich mal um, ob noch wer mitkommt...

Gruß, de Zimbo.


----------



## han (5. Oktober 2004)

@Zimbo
das trifft sich ja super. Ich habe mich am Sonntag schon beim Froschel und AirEisenoxid angemeldet. Wenn wir noch den Bumbel überreden können


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2004)

Froschel
Marc
Matz
Boris
Fez
Nobs
Zimbo
Han
Tripel F
evtl. Marcus


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2004)

+Fe²O³


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Oktober 2004)

_edit: ich wusste gar nicht, dass man so einen Mist überhaupt posten kann (darf)._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (5. Oktober 2004)

da brauchen wir dann ja ein paar Übersetzer um die Sprachbarrieren zu überwinden


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2004)

Froschel
Marc
Matz
Boris
Fez
Nobs
Zimbo
Han
Tripel F
evtl. Marcus
Flugrost
skuehnen



12 Leute !

Um Konflikte mit Wanderern zu vermeiden plädiere ich für einen SPÄTSTART
Z.B um 14.30 am Nachmittag. Treffpunkt mit den Südlern wäre dann ca 13.45.


----------



## Froschel (5. Oktober 2004)

wenn`s Wetter schlecht wird (und das ist es ja immer da oben  ) ist da nicht viel Fußvolk unterwegs. Da könnte man schon etwas früher los  .




--


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2004)

habe aber bereits einen wunderschönen Herbsttag bestellt. 

25°C, blauester Himmel, Sicht bis ans Mittelmeer.


----------



## marc (5. Oktober 2004)

@fez.

12 Leute!...............

Wenns am Schluß die Hälfte sind ist auch gut. Meine Erfahrungen sind da bescheidener  
Vielleicht schaffen wir´s auch für die Sieben Zwerge   Wer macht dann Schneewittchen  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht dann Schneewittchen


Is doch klar:
*Ulrike*

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## nobs (5. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Froschel
> Marc
> Matz
> Boris
> ...



hast den Nils vergessen   13


----------



## fez (5. Oktober 2004)

denn wie heisst es so schön: aller guten Dinge sind 13 !


----------



## nils (5. Oktober 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> hast den Nils vergessen   13







 





also sowas... tsts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2004)

Moin die Herren!

-ich denke nicht, dass alle kommen und 14:30 ist etwas spät wenn man bedenkt, dass es um 19:00 schon dunkel wird,
und der eine oder andere von uns mit mehr als einer Stunde Fahrzeit rechnen muss...
Wie lange dauert denn eure Tour (inklusive Schwätzattacken)?
...hmmm, ich wäre für eine Startzeit um 13:00 Uhr - dann können alle ausschlafen und wir müssen weder die Tour abbrechen,
noch die letzten Meter im Dunkeln fahrn (das hat mir letzte Woche die geile zweite Abfahrt meiner Feierabendrunde versaut...).

Gruß aus de Palz vum Zimbo...


----------



## fez (6. Oktober 2004)

die Runde dauert incl. ausführlichem Gelaber und Spielstellen vielleicht 4 h 

Aber 13.00 finde ich auch ok.


----------



## marc (6. Oktober 2004)

13 !  Wenn ALLE kommen dann können wir den 2.ten Teil von "13 Geister" drehen    Heißt dann " 13 Geister-(n hilflos durch den Wald)"   
Ich freu mich schon. Hat jeder sein Ansteck Pin mit Namen drauf?

 

Marc


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2004)

13 Leute, 13 Uhr - wenn ihr mich fragt klingt das gut!  
In der Pfalz waren wir in diesem Frühling auch 13 Leute, als wir Fez, Froschel und Co getroffen haben. (plus die beiden Hunde)
Vielleicht mag unser Herr Bumble mit seinem Bus noch mitkommen, das wäre sehr praktisch; mal sehen...
endlich mal wieder was Neues sehen, sonst bin ich außer im Pfälzer Wald noch bei Heidelberg und im Saarland unterwegs.
Mit anderen Worten: ICH FREU MICH!!!

Gruß nochmal, de Zimbo.


----------



## Bumble (6. Oktober 2004)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> 13 Leute, 13 Uhr - wenn ihr mich fragt klingt das gut!



Ihr habt den B  mble vergessen.     


Werde mit Han und Zimbo einfliegen.   

14 Leute und trotzdem 13 Uhr.     

Fette Grüße vom B  bbel


----------



## marc (7. Oktober 2004)

IDEE:

Laßt uns ein Wettspiel machen. Jeder gibt seine Einschätzung der Teilnehmerzahl bis 14.10 ab. Wer am nächsten dran ist bekommt ein Northern Lights Survival Paket....  

Gruß Marc

Mein Tipp: 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Oktober 2004)

Hello again!

...also ich bleib bei 13, weil mir die Zahl so gut gefällt   und weil
nie alle kommen, lasst uns das dreckige Duzend von Fez sein, so wie damals
Jesus und seine Jünger...  

Besame...Besame mucho!!!


----------



## fez (7. Oktober 2004)

*14 *

*(jetzt muss ich mir erstmal Gedanken machen was in so ein Paket reinkommt...)*


----------



## Froschel (7. Oktober 2004)

.....15




--


----------



## knoflok (7. Oktober 2004)

nabend ka-fr forum; 

ich bin nach halbjählicher ka-abstinenz wieder im ländle und würd mich *endlich* gern euch anschließen...

diese besame mucho tour wär doch ein gefundenes fressen... 

ich würd auch zu zweit kommen ... oder halt noch jemanden mitbringen.
dat geht dann wohl, oder wer was gegen auszusetzen? 

muss nur noch mein radel nach kalle holen;


Gruß

knoflok


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2004)

17!

wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich denken meine bessere hälfte und ich werden dieser ausfahrt auch beiwohnen. der fuß ist zwar noch nicht 100% ok, aber was die bänder nicht halten macht der federweg wieder gut.


*20 !*

in diesem sinne bis demnägscht.


----------



## fez (8. Oktober 2004)

hoffentlich wird näxte Woche schlechtes Wetter damit wir die superschmalen Trails frei von Wanderergesocks haben....


----------



## Waldgeist (8. Oktober 2004)

Wie wäre es mit einem Waldautobahnneubau mit Wasserlauf (für die Bootlefahrer) in der Mitte anstelle eines Grünstreifens?   

Waldgeist


----------



## Wooly (8. Oktober 2004)

Kuckuck,

also schlechtes Wetter ist wohl nicht das Problem, aber Spaß werdet ihr bestimmt haben. Ich melde mich allerdings ab, da ich am Sonntag kuscheln muß ;-)))))))))

viel Spaß und gute Trails, bis bald.

Marcus


----------



## marc (8. Oktober 2004)

@fez,

dann überleg Dir mal was für das "NL-Survival Paket"  
(Da hab ich Dir ja schön was eingebrockt  )   Ich mach das wieder gut mit einem exclusiven "Face-grind No Hand on bar" Sprung an einer schweren Schlüsselstelle....   

Nimmt ja langsam mächtig Form an..  
Ich hoffe dann aber auch auf einen Re-Ride im Südschwarzwald,oder

Schön´s Wochenend´

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (8. Oktober 2004)

@wooly,

schade. Grad mit Dir hab ich gerechnet als "First Aid Trail Dentist"  
Dann zieh ich halt doch den Kinnschutz an  
Marc


----------



## marc (11. Oktober 2004)

@fez,

kannst Du mir mal sagen was da an km und hm auf mich zukommt wegen dem
Packen vom Rucksack. (Vielleicht brauch ich ja noch´n Sauerstoffgerät, Infusionsbeutel,Blutplasma,neues Herz,etc..)     

Ich meld mich noch wegen Uhrzeit....

Gruß marc


----------



## marc (11. Oktober 2004)

@fez (zumxxxfachen)  

hab eben mit Boris telefoniert. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt so daß am Samstag ein Besuch in Wildbad möglich ist wird übernachtet. Bin grad nur auf der Suche nach was. Hast du da was in petto? bzw. kennst was. Muß nix aufregendes sein....

Gruß Marc


----------



## nils (11. Oktober 2004)

Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns denn auf dem Parplatz in Rastatt?
Falls marc & co schon am Samstag nach Wildbad fahren und in der Gegend nächtigen, werde ich wohl selber fahren...
Bei mir wird es übrigens diesmal etwas härter, ich werde mit dem kleinen schwarzen kommen  *ledersmiliemitpeitschesuch* 
Der neue Scott-Rahmen ist nämlich da, und somit wird das gute (rissige) Stück morgen nach einem kleinen letzten Fotoshooting gerupft *schnief* damit ich den neue Rahmen mitnehmen kann... 

Gruß


----------



## fez (11. Oktober 2004)

1.) Übernachtung in BW - Nee, sorry, da habe ich nichts in petto, ist ja grade mal 40 Min. von mir weg und deshalb habe ich mich noch nie darum gekümmert. Beim King of Bikepark habe ich natürlich im weissen Wal geschlafen.


2.) Besame Mucho sind vielleicht 600 -700 Hm (aber nicht am Stück) und höchstens 10-12 km Distanz... vielleicht auch weniger.
Brauchst Dir also keine Sorgen zu machen. Südschwarzwälder Dimensionen brauchst du hier nicht erwarten. Die Runde verbindet alle Singletrails rund um die Teufelsmühle bei Bad Herrenalb zu einem homogenen Ganzen. Die Hm werden anfangs relativ flach vernichtet, dann zwischendrin noch mal recht heftig mit Zwangs-Schiebepassage und am Schluss nochmal kurz aber echt knackig steil auf Asphalt ( :kotz: ja leider, aber da gibts kein drumrum)


----------



## marc (12. Oktober 2004)

@fez, merci. Hört sich verträglich an. Dann werd ich meinen Treppenlift wohl nicht brauchen  
Ich will die Wettervorhersage am Mittwoch abwarten wegen Samstag/Übernachten und so weiter....

falls dann doch kein    "hochliftenundrunterheizenwetter" ist dann können wir uns immer noch absprechen wegen fahren (die Freiburger mein ich)

Gruß Marc


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2004)

Hello again,

bleibts jetzt eigentlich bei 13:00 Uhr??????

Gruß, die Pälzer...


----------



## fez (12. Oktober 2004)

Mein Vorschlag: Spaltung !

Treffen Pfalzfraktion: 12.15 Karlsruhe, Ort nach Absprache > ich bitte hiermit andere Karlsruher (Froschel, Stefan) und Pfälzer (Flugrost) die sich in Karlsruhe auskennen diesen Teil des Treffens zu übernehmen und abzusprechen.

Treffen der Freiburger Luigis: 12.15, Treffpunkt auf dem weiter vorne beschriebenen Parkplatz bei Rauental /Rastatt >> hier werde ich anwesend sein.

ekstatische Vereinigung: oberes Gaistal, Skiheim: ca. 13.00


----------



## Froschel (12. Oktober 2004)

ich werd wahrscheinlich mit dem werten Herrn Flüggerost schon vorher auf den Pfaden des schwarzen Waldes die Wanderer beiseite räumen.




--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (12. Oktober 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd wahrscheinlich mit dem werten Herrn Flüggerost schon vorher auf den Pfaden des schwarzen Waldes die Wanderer beiseite räumen.


nix versteh!?


----------



## Flugrost (12. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nix versteh!?


Hülfe naht: wir werden wohl schon gg 1100 da sein, 2h und 3000Hm dürften zum Einfahren genügen.  
Deshalb kann ich niemanden nach K`he mitnehmen (bin schon ab 16102004 da)
-wohl aber mit zurück: HD, LU und MA`ler halt.


----------



## fez (12. Oktober 2004)

haben ja auch noch andere Interesse an einer Ausweitung der Runde verbunden mit einem früherem Start und gewisser Verwässerung des Singletrail-Anteils .... ?

Varianten: 
- Start in Bad Herrenalb, Fahrt übern Wurstberg = + 200 hm oder so...
- Erweiterung der Runde in der Mitte + Fahrt über Kreuzleh zur Grünhütte oder sowas = + evtl. 300 Hm und einige Km zusätzlich 
- von Bad Herrenalb erstmal aufn Dobel...=  + 200 Hm vielleicht

Watt mein ihr: "klassisch" oder "extended" ?


----------



## marc (12. Oktober 2004)

Äh, Einspruch Euer Ähren  

Boris 21kg und Meiner einer 20kg  + jeweils Haut und Knochen + Rucksäckle!
Hat einer mehr Alu und Gummi zu bieten?  Bin daher mal erst für Classic      ....je nach Zustand des Fleisches kann man dann immer noch ausweiten....

Gruß Marc


----------



## fez (12. Oktober 2004)

und zum Schluss gibts auch tatsächlich nochmal einen super Sprung auf der Skipiste - ich bin dort aber meistens zu schlapp mir den noch anzutun weil man dann superanstrengend wieder hochschieben muss... Mit welchem Bike fährt denn Boris - hat er noch den Lawwill-Freerider von Schwinn ?


----------



## knoflok (12. Oktober 2004)

nabend jungens... 

ich meld mcih wieder ab, da ich ner einladung nach freiburg folgen muss ...   

da wird dann wiedermal der schauinsland geschnupft... 

bis nächstmal dann! 

greetz
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2004)

@fez. Ja hat er noch. Fährt aber seit nem Jahr ein Kona Stinky dee lux (the big fat green machine)  

@knoflok.  Siehsch-geht scho los mit de Abmeldunge   Aber wenigstens sagst du´s vorher    Viel Spaß am S-land.



@fez,too.  was macht das Survival Paket? Pack mir ordentlich was rein- ich gewinn es eh´  

Gruß Marc


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2004)

Morsche!

Treffpunkt an dem Parkplatz war eigentlich klar, das dürfte doch leichter zu finden und zu erreichen sein
als irgendein Platz in Karlsruhe, dann müssen wir durch keine Innenstadt eiern...
Ich wollte eigentlich nur die Uhrzeit wissen - 12:15 ist für uns zu früh, da müssten wir uns schon
um 10:30 oder so in Ludwigshafen treffen; einer von uns muss aber erst aus Heidelberg per Bahn anreisen.

Ich schlage vor 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt siehe oben - das wär für uns optimal.

Besame...besame mucho - Gruß noch! 

PS: wie lange fährt man etwa von LU zum Parkplatz???


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2004)

Nachtrag:

-hab gerade den Routenplaner befragt: die Fahrtzeit ist kaum länger als 60 min.
Das heißt wir könnten frühestens um 12:30 starten; Startpunkt bleibt Parkplatz Rauental.

-bis dann dann.


----------



## Froschel (13. Oktober 2004)

@Fezlausbub: und nim ausnahmsweise mal dein Handy mit


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2004)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> -hab gerade den Routenplaner befragt: die Fahrtzeit ist kaum länger als 60 min.
> Das heißt wir könnten frühestens um 12:30 starten; Startpunkt bleibt Parkplatz Rauental.
> ...



Hört sich gut an.   

Also sag ich mal Treffpunkt für alle Pfälzer:  11 Uhr LU Bahnhof

Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz in Rastatt dann gegen 12 Uhr 30, das müsste klappen.

Dann hätten wir auch noch Zeit die Tour eventuell noch etwas zu verlängern, wenn die müden Knochen noch mitspielen.   

Gruß vom Bumble


----------



## han (13. Oktober 2004)

@Bumbel
OK   ich fahr dann bei dir mit wenn noch Platz ist


----------



## Triple F (13. Oktober 2004)

Große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten vorraus (  ).

Deswegen werde ich aufgrund meiner anstehenden Diplom-Prüfung nicht auf dem Besame-Mucho reiten   Frühestends um Weihnahchten rum...

Viel Spass,
Triple F


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Oktober 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten vorraus (  ).
> 
> Deswegen werde ich aufgrund meiner anstehenden Diplom-Prüfung nicht auf dem Besame-Mucho reiten   Frühestends um Weihnahchten rum...
> 
> ...




Hey, du wirst doch nicht etwa dein Studium völlig übereilt abschließen wollen ....


----------



## Triple F (13. Oktober 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, du wirst doch nicht etwa dein Studium völlig übereilt abschließen wollen ....


Naja, es ist ja erst die erste von 4 Prüfungen. Dazu noch ne Diplomarbeit. Aber meine BaföG-Höchstforderungsdauer läßt mir leider kein "normales" Studentenleben zu   Werde wohl schon noch bis Ende ´05 für das komplette Programm brauchen


----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2004)

ich hatte ja gehofft die aus zwei verschiedenen Richtungen anreisenden Leuten an für sie anfahrtstechnisch jeweils optimalen Treffpunkten (ohne unnötige Umwege) einzusammeln - um das Ganze dann in Bad Herrenalb zusammenzuführen. Da ist nun aber wohl hinfällig...

*Also Plan B* ("unten am Bahnhof liegt eine alte Pizza" .... Plan B - wer kennt sie noch diese Schrägheimerband?)

Treffpunkt: 
- Ausfahrt Ettlingen (für die Freiburger kurz vor Karlsruhe, für die Pfälzer kurz hinter Karlsruhe in Richtung Freiburg auf der Autobahn)
- Richtung Ettlingen findet sich gleich nach einer Kreuzung (nach Bad Herrenalb steht da...) auf der linken Seite ein Tankstell. Links davon ist ein griechisches Restaurant und ein *Parkplatz - dort treffen wir uns um 12.30*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2004)

@fez, Äh sorry, Einspruch! Weshalb jetzt das  

Wenn mich meine Karte über das Feindgebiet nicht täuscht dann fahr ich jetzt weiter nach Norden um dann wieder nach Süden zu fahren zum Ausgangspunkt "Bad Herrenalb".  Muß ich das verstehn???

Sag mir einfach wo in Bad Herrenalb die Tour losgeht und dann werden wir da sein. Punkt 13.00 von mir aus... Alles andere ist Hafenkäse

Schick mir am besten per PM deine Handynummer.

Diesen Krampf mit "Wer kommt alles, ich komm doch nicht" brauch ich nicht.
Selbst schon genügend Erfahrung gesammelt um zu wissen daß sowas im großen Stil NIE klappt. Boris und ich werden in Bad Herrenalb oder Parklpatz Rastatt sein. Was Dir lieber ist. Sag Bescheid!
(Sorry meine Laune, aber sowas geht mir derart auf den Keks....  )

Gute Nacht,
marc


----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2004)

halblang

Rastatt wäre für euch ideal, für die Pfälzer aber ein Umweg.
Karlsruhe direkt wäre für die Pfälzer ideal, für euch aber ein Umweg.
>> ich kann aber nur an einem Treffpunkt zugleich sein so kam ich eben auf Ettlingen.

Ettlingen ist das Tor zum Albtal (an dessen Ende Bad Herrenalb liegt). 
Die *einfachste* Route von Freiburg nach Bad Herrenalb/Gaistal führt über Ettlingen. Deswegen ist der neue Treffpunkt eigentlich ganz geschickt...

Wenn Du totzdem lieber direkt nach Bad Herrenalb fahren willst, kein Problem, hier die Fahrtbeschreibung:

- Autobahn Richtung Karlsruhe
- Autobahnausfahrt Ettlingen / Rüppur Karlsruhe (die zweite Ausfahrt für Ettlingen)
- L 562 nach Bad Herrenalb folgen
- in Bad Herrenalb rein in den Ortskern fahren bis zu Kreisel
- um Kreisel drumrum "links" abbiegen (Richtung Dobel glaube ich)
- rechter Hand ist ein protziges Restaurant, nach 50 rechts abbiegen Richtung "Gaistal"
- der Strasse folgen, aus dem Ort raus den Berg hoch, immer weiter in Hauptrichtung geradeaus fahren
- Du kommst auf ein freies Feld, links unten klitzekleiner Skihang+Lift
- geradeaus wieder in den Wald rein auf den Parkplatz beim Skiheim rechts
>> dort trifft man sich

Über Rastatt kommt man auch (evtl. wenige Minuten schneller) nach Bad Herrenalb, das ist mir aber ein bisschen zu kompliziert zu erklären.
Unter http://www.de.map24.com/ findest du aber auch dazu eine gute Fahrtbeschreibung (Bad Herrenalb eingeben)

 

Gruss Frank

Ah ja, Tel.Nr. kommt per pm.


----------



## marc (14. Oktober 2004)

Alles Klar. Danke für die Nummer    Wir werden dann um 13.00 auf dem genannten Parkplatz sein (oder uns am Skihang warmspringen  )

Daß Du alle persönlich empfangen willst kann ich verstehen und wird auch hoch honoriert, ist aber immer schwierig durchzuführen. Trefft ihr Euch wo immer es Euch beliebt, B und M werden am Parkplatz warten.
Hauptsache "mein" Survival Paket ist ordentlich gepackt  

Bis denn Gruß Marc


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2004)

Survival Paket is nich  

Aber dafür eine satte Überraschung für alle..., unterwegs


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

also gut, Treffpunkt geändert, Zeit 12:30 Uhr!...hoffentlich bleibts jetzt dabei.
Die Überraschung ist doch bestimmt ein kleines Bauwerk, denke ich - lassen wir uns überraschen.  

Bis Sonntag also - de Zimbo.

(Ich dachte der Trail startet bei Rastatt...)


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2004)

nee , kein Bauwerk  (Das hatte ich zwar mal vor... ist aber zu aufwendig, werdet ihr dort sehen)

Der Trail startet im Oberen Gaistal über Bad Herrenalb, von Ettlingen ca. 20 min by car entfernt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=33


----------



## fez (15. Oktober 2004)

ich bin nämlich erkältet - und gerade ruft mich meine Frau an und teilt mir mit dass Sie im Bett liegt und bereits koxxxxx musste...

Na ja, ich werfe nun eh schon seit 3 Tagen alle möglichen Naturheilmittelchen gegen Erkältung und grippale Infekte ein und werde übermorgen (wenn nicht noch schlimmeres hinzukommt - "tock, tock, tock") am Start sein.


----------



## han (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi Fez,
habe gerade meine Erkältung gut rumgebracht. Hoffe du kannst als Guide am Sonntag fungieren.
ciao


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Oktober 2004)

@ Fez:
...na dann auch noch gute Besserung von mir, ich hab selbst gerade
nen Schnupfen im Ansatz getötet, das ging gerade nochmal gut...

also hoffentlich bis übermorgen, das Zimbo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (16. Oktober 2004)

Die Freiburg Abteilung hat sich organisiert und wird um 13.00 in Bad Herrenalb
an dem beschriebenen Parkplatz sein. Allen Schnupfnasen ein Gute Besserung.  

Bis morgen,

gruß Marc


----------



## fez (16. Oktober 2004)

bis morgen

Gruss Frank


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

ich käme auch gerne zum Treffpunkt an der Pizzeria, falls mich von dort jemand mitnehmen würde.  

Leider habe ich noch ein zweites Problem: Beim Rumfummeln an meiner Hayes Hinteradbremse ist ein wenig Bremsflüssigkeit ausgetreten und etwas Luft rein gekommen. Jetzt bremst sie so gut wie gar nicht mehr und schleift immer noch.    
Die Beläge sind nicht voll Bremsflüssigkeit, wahrscheinlich ist nur Luft drin. Falls jemand das Werkzeug zur Entlüftung besitzt und es an den Treffpunkt mit bringen könnte (fez?) würde ich mich außerordentlich über eine Nachricht freuen.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2004)

so war doch eine schöne Runde gestern oder ?  

@ alle: hat mir viel Freude gemacht mit euch zu biken.
Sollen wir die diesjährige traditionelle Weihnachtsrunde am letzten WE vor Weihnachten in der Pfalz oder im (Mittel?)-Schwarzwald abhalten ? Glühwein nach bzw. während der Tour sollten halt drin sein...

Sorry Marc dass ich mich so schnelle verabschieden musste gestern und wir uns nicht mehr gesehen haben - ich musste etwas in die Gänge kommen da meine Frau krank im Bett lag und eh schon etwas stinkig war dass ich mich mehr als 1,5 h verspätete... Ich dachte übrigens an der besagten Kreuzung dass ich mit Han der letzte wäre, deshalb haben wir dort nicht gewartet, Sorry..  
Bzgl. Wadenkrämpfe: Wie wärs mit leichteren Reifen, Michelin DH Comp 24 S *in faltbar*, super Rollwiederstand, einigermassen leicht - das bringt schon einiges an Erleichterung.

Hallo Stefan: ich habe gestern nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut - hätte aber auch kein Entlüftungsset gehabt... Schade dass du nicht dabei sein konntest.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## han (18. Oktober 2004)

@all
war gestern eine sehr anspruchsvolle Tour. Jetzt weiss ich, das alles noch ausbaufähig ist   

@Fez
vielen Dank für deine/eure Tourführung und für die tolle Überaschung an der Teufelsmühle. Das schreit ja nach einer Wiederholung in der Pfalz   


Vorschalg als nicht NLer: organistaion & gastronomie > Fez
red latern > an beide Cheetah Fahrer   

ciao


----------



## marc (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi Frank, war ne klasse Tour mit lecker Bergabsachen und tolles Dach zum hüpfen. Großes Lob an den Veranstalter   
Auch die Überraschung hat echt gepasst   

Meine Besenwagen - Rolle hab ich auch bei uns als. Muß halt mehr trainieren, aber die Reifen sind da nicht alleine Schuld    

Glühwein gibts bei uns auch lecker!

Bis zum nächsten Mal, und gute Besserung an deine Frau Gemahlin  

gruß Marc

PS. Bilder schick ich dir falls du einen Tourbericht schreiben möchtest. Kannst mir aber auch deine schicken. Grad die von Dach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (18. Oktober 2004)

@ han, wenn ich die Red Latern auch noch tragen soll dann komm ich gar nicht mehr den Berg hoch. Reicht ne Kerze auch   
Bin schon in Verhandlung mit KTM wegen Motor und so...  

Gruß Marc

War echt nett gestern, und Pfalz: Wir kommen....


----------



## han (18. Oktober 2004)

@marc und Bumbel
ihr könnt ja die Laterne beim uphillen abwechselnd ans Rad hängen  . beim Downhillen habt ihr dafur mich stehen lassen   

most injured biker > salatbauchvieh (wie kommt man nur zu diesem Namen *tztztz)


----------



## marc (18. Oktober 2004)

> most injured biker > salatbauchvieh



äh? wie .Ist er gestürzt? Hab gar nix mitbekommen


----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2004)

habe ich mich auch schon gefragt - was ist passiert ?


----------



## han (18. Oktober 2004)

nicht schwer dafür aber oft gestürzt. ich hoffe, er wird sich hier melden und schreiben, wie es seinen "gligger" geht


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo in den Süden!

-ich kann mich dem Han nur anschließen: war recht spaßig, von der außergewöhnlichen Verspätung
und dem knietiefen Schlamm abgesehen...zwischendurch hätte zwar auch mal ein Streckenabschnitt
ohne "Trialeinlagen" kommen können, aber wenigstens war's nicht langweilig  
Vielen Dank nochmal an Fez für die Organisation und die Überraschung und Grüße aus der Pfalz an Alle!

Das mit Weihnachten können wir schon machen, aber 'ne Frühlingstour wär schöner...
...vielleicht sieht man den Einen oder Anderen ja vorher mal im Pfälzer Wald.

Bis dann, de Zimbo.


----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2004)

Scheizzwetter + Soultrailz + Klingklöchenklingelingeling ist angesagt


----------



## Triple F (18. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank, war ne klasse Tour mit lecker Bergabsachen und tolles Dach zum hüpfen.



Wo war denn das besagte Dach + Hütte?

@fez: 
Sell-out? Ist Weihnachten denn schon wieder so nahe? Was ist das nächste Projekt? Lass mich raten... ein Breezer


----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2004)

das neue DH-Breezer mit VPP, 250 mm Travel, 3 Gang Sachs Nabenschaltung und Bonanzarad-Sattel !!! Von Joe persönlich aus Wasserrohren gelötet !

Erstmal guggn ob das Zeug überhaupt weggeht... Ich hätte gerne EIN Bike für beide Einsatzwecke der bisherigen, das Enduro SX Trail schwirrt mir im kopf rum (weisst ja - der Tächl ist ein kompetenter Mann...)

Zwecks Dach - heute Abend möchte ich meine Bilder mal hochladen, gestern Abend musste ich mich erstmal bei meiner Frau wieder einschleimen  Nene, nur Spass.


----------



## han (18. Oktober 2004)

habs gerade in der Bike gelese: Trek Session 77 vorne/hinten 170 mm. Mit der Sherman auf Tourentaugliche 130 runter travelbar. (man was ein denglisch)

http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/mountain/session77.jsp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. Oktober 2004)

saugeiles Bike - aber sackteuer....


----------



## Triple F (18. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> das neue DH-Breezer mit VPP, 250 mm Travel, 3 Gang Sachs Nabenschaltung und Bonanzarad-Sattel !!! Von Joe persönlich aus Wasserrohren gelötet !
> Erstmal guggn ob das Zeug überhaupt weggeht... Ich hätte gerne EIN Bike für beide Einsatzwecke der bisherigen, das Enduro SX Trail schwirrt mir im kopf rum (weisst ja - der Tächl ist ein kompetenter Mann...)



Du hast vergessen, dass das neue Modell zwei Halter für die Westerngitarre und ne Büchse Bohnen hat   

Yup, das Enduro SX Trail ist bestimmt très chic. Musst halt nur mal wieder wegen den Aalen aufpassen, wenn du so ´rum schwebst....

"Äh, kommst du ... kommst du mit zu mir, mein Schmusekätzchen?"


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. Oktober 2004)

Hiho De Salat Iss Do....

Tour War Genial Wenn Ich Auch Mehr Als übervordert War Teilweise, Aber Nur Teilweise Denn Beim Kaffee Und Kuchen Manschen War Ich Immerhin Einmal Erster Auf Der Tour... "eier" Sind Blau Mit Etwas Kruste; Rippe Nur Leicht Geprellt; Beine Nur Einige Blaue Leicht Ins Lila Gehende Flecken;
Aber Ich Freue Mich Auf Die Nächste Tour.

Spruch Von Fez An Mich  Gerichtet:
_keine Angst Das Sind Weiche Felsen_ 


Ab Da Bin Ich Sicherer Gefahren.......


----------



## Matz (18. Oktober 2004)

Von mir auch noch ein dickes, dickes Lob an dich Frank!!! Hat wirlich sehr viel Spass gemacht, mit der Truppe zu fahren. Und das Wetter... war genau richtig. Ich hab noch ein paar Bilder vom Film...
1. Teil


----------



## Matz (18. Oktober 2004)

2. Teil...


----------



## Matz (18. Oktober 2004)

letzter Teil...



Aus dem gesammelten Bildmaterial werd ich mal versuchen einen netten kurzen Film zu machen. Mal sehen wie es wird... Ins Netz kann ich ihn leider nicht stellen, da ich keine Homepage habe, aber ne CD kann ich ja brennen.

@Frank
Die Überraschung ist dir wirklich gelungen...    war super lecker der Kuchen

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour
Gruß
Matz


----------



## nils (18. Oktober 2004)

Wie meinte Boris doch so treffend: Wenn die Arme vom biken mehr weh tun als der Rest, waren die Wege korrekt! 
Es war wirklich eine sehr geile Tour! Danke Frank an die super Führung und lecker Kaffee und Kuchen!
Lusitg fand ich ja auch noch den Familienvater, der mit leicht zweifelndem Gesichtsausdruck fragte: Wollt ihr da etwa runterfahren? 

Gruß


----------



## Trailrider79 (19. Oktober 2004)

das sieht mir ja nach einer echt genialen tour aus! schade, dass ich nicht dabeisein konnte, haette die trails gerne wieder mal gerockt;-)
naja, naechstes jahr dann wieder, aber ob der frank bis dahin noch seine bikes hat?  

gruss joerg


----------



## marc (19. Oktober 2004)

@matz, danke daß du keine "Uphill Fotos" von mir rein gemacht hast    
bis ü-ü-morgen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. Oktober 2004)

ich habe Webspace für Deinen Film, wenn du mir ihn zukommen lässt schiebe ich ihn da rauf.

@ alle: vielen Dank für euer Lob - mir hats auch mächtig Spass gemacht 

Als nächstes müsst Ihr Südler euch unbedingt die Pfalz anschauen. Die Anfahrt ist für euch zwar schon ein Stück, gebe ich zu - aber diese sagenhaften souligen Trails und die wirklich fantastischen Bauten in freier Wildbahn sind jede Minute der Reise wert ! Vielleicht können wir im November mal eine Runde dort ansetzen....

Gruss Frank


----------



## marc (19. Oktober 2004)

Wenn´s da Lifte gibt oder nur bergab - sofort       

Ne im Ernst, war irgendwie nicht mein Tag. Uphilltechnish. Bin sonst eigentlich schon recht fit ist aber sehr tagesformabhängig   

Mehr Training      

Gruß Marc

PS: @fez, kannst du mir mal die Fotos senden.Gerne volle Größe. Schicke Dir gleich ne PM mit der Mailadresse von Geschäft (DSL!) Hast Du meine Mail gestern bekommen??


----------



## nobs (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi Frank, zum Schluß auch von mir noch ein fettes Dankeschön für die gelungene Tour mit der Überraschung hat mir viel Spass gemacht, ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Weihnachtsmarkttour bis dahin weiterhin viel Spass auf eure Trails.


----------



## THBiker (19. Oktober 2004)

Hey Jungs das wär klasse wenn ihr bald mal wieder i.d Pfalz kommt...jetz wo ich endlich zurück in der Heimat bin!!

Also bis denne....und das nächst Mal bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Wooly (19. Oktober 2004)

Helas !!!

sehr schöne Tourenbeschreibung & Photos, war dann doch nicht kuscheln sondern in Kempten auf der Abt Motor Racing Show nach 27 Stunden gerade fertig mit LKW laden als ihr losgefahren seid ...    ... det nächste Mal bin ich wieder dabei, is klar.


----------



## fez (19. Oktober 2004)

Singletrailz ist aktualisiert: Fotos, Berich und kurzes (leider querliegendes) Vid...

 


www.singletrailz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (20. Oktober 2004)

HI Fez, super Bericht   

nur der Vid funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## marc (20. Oktober 2004)

kann mich Han nur anschließen. Sehr nett geschrieben. Nur halt Vid will nid    Aber wenn eh nur der Matz drauf is,........    (scherzle)

Gruß Marc


----------



## fez (20. Oktober 2004)

wenn man schon  auf ein Vid verlinkt sollte man dieses auch am entsprechenden Ort ablegen  

Wird heute Abend repariert.


----------



## Matz (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi Frank,
ich hab mittlerweile schon einen kleinen Trailer zusammengeschnippelt . Dem einen wird's zu heftig sein dem anderen vielleicht zu langweilig. Aber nichts desto trotz hab ich eine Minute Film zusammengeschnitten. Im Moment habe ich ihn im Qicktime Format mit 20MB. Ich könnte ihn mit mp4 auf 4.5MB (sehr kleine und schlechte Qualität) runterkriegen, da weiß ich dann allerdings nicht ob jeder den codec hat zum angucken. Das ist so ein Sch.. mit dem codec   Aber mit 4.5MB könnte ich ihn dir mal mit e-mail verschicken, so dass du einen ersten Eindruck bekommst. Ansonsten würd ich das Filmchen auf CD brennen und dir mit der Post schicken, da bräucht ich dann nur deine Adresse.
Was meinst du? Vorab mal die Mail mit Filmchen mit mießer Qualität und dann die CD oder gleich die CD?

Gruß
Matz


----------



## fez (20. Oktober 2004)

vorab auf mail please - mal gucken ob ich den Codec habe...
Evtl. kann ich den 20 MB-Brocken auf unsrerem Firmenserver unterbringen, werde ich abklären was ich da noch an Platz zur Verfügung habe.

Vielleicht hat auch Marcus (hallihallo!) die Möglichkeit ihn auf dem 1.000.000 MB Server seines Kumpels unterzubringen ?

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (20. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat auch Marcus (hallihallo!) die Möglichkeit ihn auf dem 1.000.000 MB Server seines Kumpels unterzubringen ?



immer her damit ... ;-))


----------



## Froschel (21. Oktober 2004)

so, nu meld ich mich mal auch noch zu Wort, also war echt prima Sonntach gewesen war er doch. Unbedingt wiederholen, ja sollte man. Dann schleifen wir einfach alle nach Pfalzland.....ja genau das machen wir......


----------



## fez (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi Matz, danke für die schnelle Vorablieferung. Wie befürchtet habe ich den Codec nicht und gestern Abend auch nicht die Zeit mir ihn runterzuladen. 

An alle: mein Rechner hat gestern Abend rumgemuckt so dass der Vidschnipsel auf singletrailz immernochnicht funktioniert...

Gruss Frank


----------



## nobs (21. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Matz, danke für die schnelle Vorablieferung. Wie befürchtet habe ich den Codec nicht und gestern Abend auch nicht die Zeit mir ihn runterzuladen.
> 
> An alle: mein Rechner hat gestern Abend rumgemuckt so dass der Vidschnipsel auf singletrailz immernochnicht funktioniert...
> 
> Gruss Frank



Hi Frank, 
lad dier doch einfach nen dif-x player, z.B. VLC media player, auf´n Rechner dann sollte der Codec auch im Windows-media-player laufen


----------



## fez (22. Oktober 2004)

also hier steht jetzt mal der Trailer von Matz zum download bereit!
Mit divx läuft er tatsächlich prima bei mir (allerdings ohne Ton).

@ Matz: habe nun genug Platz auch für den 20 MB Brocken aufgetan.

Mein Rechner treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn ... ich habe heute abend gut Zeit in ein Update meiner Seite investiert - und dann schmiert mir Dreamweaver ab und alles ist vergebens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
JUHHUUUUU bin auf einem video zu sehen...LOL.
kann mir einer einen player nennen der das ding auch mit ton abspielt?

schunmol danke


----------



## nobs (22. Oktober 2004)

HI, bei mir is der Ton kein Problem und am besten aussehen tuts im Nero-Media-Player also wenn der Codec diff-x mal installiwert is kann man das Vid in jeden player anschauen    
Grüßle

ach so kurz mal noch son edit
Danke für das Video Matz


----------



## Matz (26. Oktober 2004)

@fez hab grad festgestellt, dass ich mit gmx 20MB attachments verschicken kann. Was für ne Größe verkraftet denn dein account?

Mit dem Marc hab ich noch ne andere Version gemacht. Ist'n bisschen länger, aber immer noch ein Trailer. Die würde ich dir dann schicken, oder eben auf CD. Also sach Bescheid

Gruß
Matz


----------



## marc (27. Oktober 2004)

Frage an die Fachleute:

Woher bekomme ich den Ton Codec?   

(Kenn zwar das Original, logo   aber muß doch auch ein bisschen im Büro posen    )

Gruß Marc


----------



## nobs (27. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Fachleute:
> 
> Woher bekomme ich den Ton Codec?
> 
> ...



heee wieee versteh ich nich, soll das heissen das ihr keinen Ton habt aber das Bild läuft, hab noch nie ein Problem gehabt meine Version unter W2K ist: DivXPro511Adware wenn jemand das Progrämmle braucht kann ichs mal mailen is aber 4.6 MB


----------



## nobs (27. Oktober 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> heee wieee versteh ich nich, soll das heissen das ihr keinen Ton habt aber das Bild läuft, hab noch nie ein Problem gehabt meine Version unter W2K ist: DivXPro511Adware wenn jemand das Progrämmle braucht kann ichs mal mailen is aber 4.6 MB



soory hab nochmal geschaut mit DivX gehts tatsächlich nich t, aber
http://www.nero.com/de/nero-prog.php  hoppla 28MB aber super Bild und Ton im Videoplayer oder
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?rb=64&id=1419


so viel Spass beim schauen


----------



## grobis (28. Oktober 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?rb=64&id=1419




ist vielleicht der falsche ort, aber

den player kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. benutze ich schon über 1 jahr und ich habe noch nie ein file nicht zum abspielen bekommen. 

gruss grobis


----------



## nobs (28. Oktober 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> ist vielleicht der falsche ort, aber
> 
> den player kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. benutze ich schon über 1 jahr und ich habe noch nie ein file nicht zum abspielen bekommen.
> 
> gruss grobis




Hää, wiso der falsche Ort ein Klick und man is bein´m Download des Players, der auch noch flott geht, was will man mehr? wenn du nen besseren kennst hättest du ihn doch einfach gepostet


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2004)

er meint doch nur dass der von Dir empfohlene Player super ist - aber dass dieser Thread für ihn (Grobis) evtl. der falsche Ort wäre sich darüber zu unterhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (28. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> er meint doch nur dass der von Dir empfohlene Player super ist - aber dass dieser Thread für ihn (Grobis) evtl. der falsche Ort wäre sich darüber zu unterhalten...




jaaaa waaaaahnsinn,

es hat mich einer verstanden.   

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2004)

also Tatsache - der wintotal bringt Töne hervor. Und es ist kaum zu glauben MENSCHENFRESSERMUSIK zu relativ betulicher Nordschwarzwald-Action.  

Aber recht dezente Menschefressermuzak ohne Gebrüll...- also trotzdem ein  

Merci Matz für Filmschneiderei und Filmerei


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Oktober 2004)

Matz schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad festgestellt, dass ich mit gmx 20MB attachments verschicken kann. Was für ne Größe verkraftet denn dein account?
> 
> Mit dem Marc hab ich noch ne andere Version gemacht. Ist'n bisschen länger, aber immer noch ein Trailer. Die würde ich dir dann schicken, oder eben auf CD.


Ich finde das Ding echt saugeil. Teilweise kann ich aber wenig erkennen (wg. der Quali). Kann ich mir das große Vid jetzt irgendwo saugen?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (29. Oktober 2004)

nein, ich habe die lange Version noch nicht


----------



## knoflok (29. Oktober 2004)

suupergeiles video   

und die menschenfressermusik iss ja nicht soo schlimm... 

mensch; schon wieder ne nette ausfahrt verpasst... 

ich hab den film übrigens mit vlc zum laufen gebracht - nur so zur info ; 


so long

knoflok


----------



## fez (30. Oktober 2004)

Videoseite endlich aktualisiert....

schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (30. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Videoseite endlich aktualisiert....
> 
> schönes Wochenende euch allen



Hi fez, krieg nen ganz steifen Hals um die AVI anzuschauen     geht´s denn nicht um 90° gedreht? aber trotz allen erst mal ein Danke für die Schöne Seite im i-net


----------



## fez (30. Oktober 2004)

nobs schrieb:
			
		

> geht´s denn nicht um 90° gedreht?


Wenn man zu doof ist die Digitalkamera senkrecht zu halten beim filmen...


----------



## Triple F (31. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man zu doof ist die Digitalkamera senkrecht zu halten beim filmen...



Am besten WÄHREND der Sequenz die Cam um 90° drehen   , das bringt ja tolle Effekte.

Ich bin morgen on the Track. Werde aber zuerst ein paar Kilometer schrubben und mich dann auf den Besame Mucho begeben. Hoffentlich ist kein gutes Wetter, wegen Wandererzeugs...


----------



## fez (6. Dezember 2004)

Er hat mir eine bildtechnisch bessere Variante des bekannten Trailers zugeschickt - leider ein ganz schöner Batzen von ca. 60 MB. Falls ihr wollt uppe ich diesen Brocken mal - ich befürchte allerdings dass ein download ganz schön lange dauert wird...


Also wie schauts aus  - Interesse ?


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Dezember 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie schauts aus  - Interesse ?


Nur her damit!
Dank größerer Bandbreite kann ich's im neuen Jahr noch schneller saugen.


----------



## nils (7. Dezember 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie schauts aus  - Interesse ?




Jaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## han (7. Dezember 2004)

ai caramba, mein rüssel steht schon zum saugen bereit


----------



## Wooly (7. Dezember 2004)

isch will auch sauchn !!!


----------



## fez (7. Dezember 2004)

schluck - du Luder ! 

*Hüstl*


----------



## fez (7. Dezember 2004)

also es kann losgehen:

singletrailz > videoseite > besame mucho variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

